# 1000.4 Bad LNBF



## O. Spencer (Jun 3, 2012)

How can I tell if I have a failing LNBF in the Dish 1000.4 EA LNBF


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

By checking signal levels on each sat/tpn and compare to your neighbor who is using same dish/dVR/receiver.
Also, press Munu twice, wait for 100% ending, select Details and post what you'll see there.


----------



## O. Spencer (Jun 3, 2012)

Is it possible that a tree is blocking only part of a satellite signal. I have "missing" channels on 61.5 or some that you have to scroll up to get versus punch in or get from guide. Examples 110, 108, 395, 396. Signal strength on 61.5 is about 46-47 and on 72.7 and 77 runs about 50-52..think those satellites are coming in well (1000.4 EA LNBF).


----------



## O. Spencer (Jun 3, 2012)

Correction....the problem channels are on 72.7 which reads a higher signal strength like 52


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is there any LNBF drift note ?


----------

